# Bundesnetzagentur verbietet Kinderuhren mit Abhörfunktion



## sascha (19 November 2017)

*Die Bundesnetzagentur hat den Verkauf von Kinderuhren mit Abhörfunktion in Deutschland verboten. Gegen mehrere Angebote im Internet sei man bereits vorgegangen, so die Behörde.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/1...erbietet-kinderuhren-mit-abhoerfunktion-10689


----------



## sophia (23 Dezember 2017)

Verbraucherschützer von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen (VZS) kritisieren allerdings, dass die Schufa die kostenlose Selbstauskunft auf ihrer Webseite schwer auffindbar platziert hätte. "Die Schufa versteckt auf ihrer Internetseite das kostenfreie Angebot sehr gut. Demgegenüber wird Verbrauchern das kostenpflichtige Angebot 'aufgeschwatzt'. Da entsteht beim Leser oft der irrtümliche Eindruck, dass er an dieser Stelle richtig ist, und es wird eine Bestellung ausgelöst", zitiert der Bayerische Rundfunk die Finanzexpertin Andrea Heyer von der VZS.

Die Schufa hält dagegen: "Der Link zu der Datenübersicht findet sich unmittelbar auf der Homepage unseres Internetauftritts für Privatkunden „meineSCHUFA.de“. Dort werden im oberen Bereich die Mehrwertprodukte erläutert; im unteren Bereich findet sich dann der Link auf die kostenlose Datenübersicht", sagt Ingo A. Koch, Leiter Media Relations und Kommunikation.

*So geht's: Online gezielt zur kostenlosen Schufa-Selbstauskunft*

Damit Sie nicht in die Irre geführt werden, rufen Sie zuerst die Startseite auf meineSCHUFA.de auf. Scrollen Sie auf der Seite ganz nach unten. Dort gibt es in einem grauen Bereich den Eintrag: "Datenübersicht nach § 34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz". Klicken Sie dort auf den gelben Link "zum Formular".
Sie gelangen dann erneut auf eine Übersichtseite mit allen kostenpflichtigen und kostenlosen Angeboten. In der linken, vertikalen Navigation klicken Sie nun erneut auf den Eintrag "Datenübersicht nach § 34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz". Nun haben Sie es geschafft: Sie sind bei der kostenlosen Schufa-Auskunft angelangt.
Lassen Sie sich nicht verwirren – hier lockt zunächst wieder die bequeme Online-Auskunft beziehungsweise die Schufa-Bonitätsauskunft. Kostenlos ist ausschließlich die "Datenübersicht nach § 34 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz". Das ist der letzte Eintrag in der vertikalen Navigation. Sie können in einer Übersicht sehen, welche Informationen Sie bei der kostenlosen Auskunft erhalten.


----------

